# Electronic Arts: "Wir wollen nie wieder zur schlechsten US-Firma gewählt werden"



## MaxFalkenstern (17. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Electronic Arts: "Wir wollen nie wieder zur schlechsten US-Firma gewählt werden"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Electronic Arts: "Wir wollen nie wieder zur schlechsten US-Firma gewählt werden"


----------



## smile4ever (17. September 2014)

"Wir wollen nie wieder zur schlechsten US-Firma gewählt werden"

Dann sollten sie sich am Besten gleich ganz auflösen!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. September 2014)

Den Rückzug von Battlefield Hardline kann man nur begrüßen. Es war nicht mehr als ein skinpack, Gatlings und Raketenwerfer haben in einem Räuber und Gendarm Spiel einfach nichts verloren, hoffentlich überdenken die das Konzept nochmal, aber ich zweifle.


----------



## Sanador (17. September 2014)

Achja, diese "Auszeichnung" hat doch damals schön gezeigt, dass scheinbar das gesamte Internet nur aus Nerds besteht, denen Games das wichtigste auf der Welt ist.
Wie sonst kann ein Spiele-Publisher das schlimmste Unternehmen der USA sein.


----------



## Vordack (17. September 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Achja, diese "Auszeichnung" hat doch damals schön gezeigt, dass scheinbar das gesamte Internet nur aus Nerds besteht, denen Games das wichtigste auf der Welt ist.
> Wie sonst kann ein Spiele-Publisher das schlimmste Unternehmen der USA sein.



Je nachdem welche Datenquelle man nutzt kann das Ergebnis anders ausfallen. Ich gehe JEDE Wette ein daß die selbe Umfrage im "Der Spiegel" ein anderes Unternehmen hervorgehoben hätte


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Je nachdem welche Datenquelle man nutzt kann das Ergebnis anders ausfallen. Ich gehe JEDE Wette ein daß die selbe Umfrage im "Der Spiegel" ein anderes Unternehmen hervorgehoben hätte



Ja,
Natürlich, aber auch schon deswegen weil sich die Leute da fragen, was an nem schlechten Spiel so schlimm sein soll im Vergleich zu den Banken die Geld verbrennen oder so Firmen wie Monsanto
Aber dass das Ende von ME3 nicht befriedigend war ist auch echt schlimmer als irgendwelche Bauern ausbluten zu lassen und die Umwelt zu vergiften


----------



## Lolmann23 (17. September 2014)

Ob EA die schlechteste Firma der Welt ist sei dahin gestellt, die schlechteste Spiele Firma aber auf jeden Fall.
Wie die mit ihren Kunden umspringen ist unter aller Kanone und von daher muss sich bei EA niemand wundern.


----------



## Emke (17. September 2014)

> "Unser Ziel ist es nun Spieler früher einzubeziehen."


Das haben sie vor Monaten auch gesagt. Spieler regten sich auf und protestierten  wegen dem fehlenden Inhalt in S4 und was ist passiert? EA hat wieder das gemacht was sie immer machen: Nicht auf die Kunden hören und tun was sie wollen. Solang sie ihre Kunden nur als Geldbeutel sehen werden sie jedes Jahr diesen Titel gewinnen.


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2014)

Lolmann23 schrieb:


> Ob EA die schlechteste Firma der Welt ist sei dahin gestellt, die schlechteste Spiele Firma aber auf jeden Fall.
> Wie die mit ihren Kunden umspringen ist unter aller Kanone und von daher muss sich bei EA niemand wundern.



Ja
genau . . .
Nicht etwa Capcom und Codemasters mit ihrem DLC Wahn, andere wie z.B. Ubisoft die einen schlechten Steamklon produzieren und Always On wieder einführen wollen oder die Typen die einem das alte Baldur's Gate als verbessert verkaufen obwohl nicht wirklich etwas gemacht wurde, MS die sich Exklusivtitel kaufen anstatt das Geld in die Entwicklung von Exklusivtitel zu stecken . . .


----------



## Sanador (17. September 2014)

Lolmann23 schrieb:


> Ob EA die schlechteste Firma der Welt ist sei dahin gestellt, die schlechteste Spiele Firma aber auf jeden Fall.
> Wie die mit ihren Kunden umspringen ist unter aller Kanone und von daher muss sich bei EA niemand wundern.


Was heißt "wie die mit ihren Kunden umspringen"? Diese 24 Stunden Garantie bei Origin ist doch was feines, wovon sich Steam auch eine Scheibe anschneiden könnte.
Und sonst sind sich alle Publisher ebenbürtig und pflastern ihre Spiele mit DRM und DLC zu.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (17. September 2014)

Wenn sie jetzt auch noch aufhören mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit gute Spieleserien buchstäblich an die Wand zu fahren, dann sehe ich da viel Potenzial.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. September 2014)

Kleine Schritte hat EA ja bereits unternommen. Aber da fehlt noch einiges, um den angekratzten Ruf wieder zu reparieren.


----------



## Kwengie (17. September 2014)

dann lasst das Modding in Spielen wieder zu und hört mit der DLC-Flutvon Spielen auf, wie letztens bei Battlefield 4 geschehen. 
Gebt den Spielen wieder kostenloses Content oder entschuldigt Euch mit diesen, aber nicht mit InGame-Sachen, die ich mir so und so erspielen kann.
Streicht nicht wichtige Features eines Spiels, sondern baut diese aus.
Kehrt zu alten Stärken eines Spiels zurück (Battlefield) und vermischt dieses nicht mit gänzlich anderen Bauteilen eines fremden Spiels (CoD). CoD wird mit 16 Spielern gezockt und Battlefield braucht große Karten, weil mit 64 Spielern gezockt wird.
Hört endlich auf, auf andere Spiele zu schielen und damit zu werben, wie letztens, daß für Battlefield: Hardline die GTA-Community ins Visier der Begierde gerückt ist. Battlefield: Hardline und GTA sind zwei verschiedene Spiele, denn das eine ist ein Schlauchlevelspiel mit super kleinen Karten und das andere ist ein OpenWorld-Abenteuer-Spiel.
Laßt den Lan-Support wieder zu und schließt nicht die Server beliebter Spiele wie Battlefield 2, Battlefield 1942 aufgrund seiner tollen Mods und viele andere.



Hört frühzeitig auf Eure Kunden und der Kunde sollte sich wieder als König fühlen!


----------



## McDrake (17. September 2014)

Ich glaub modding ist halt so ein spzielles Thema, soblad es sich um ein Onlinespiel handelt (und das sind die meisten inzwischen).

Das ist in meinen Augen auch verständlich. 
Ab wann ist das Spiel zu sehr gemoddet?
Wann gilt es als Cheat?

Gab doch schon für das erste BF keine Mods, oder erinnere ich mich falsch.


----------



## Worrel (17. September 2014)

> "Wir wollen nie wieder zur schlechsten US-Firma gewählt werden"


Ja, hatten die das denn in den vergangenen Jahren absichtlich darauf angelegt?


----------



## Lolmann23 (17. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja
> genau . . .
> Nicht etwa Capcom und Codemasters mit ihrem DLC Wahn, andere wie z.B. Ubisoft die einen schlechten Steamklon produzieren und Always On wieder einführen wollen oder die Typen die einem das alte Baldur's Gate als verbessert verkaufen obwohl nicht wirklich etwas gemacht wurde, MS die sich Exklusivtitel kaufen anstatt das Geld in die Entwicklung von Exklusivtitel zu stecken . . .



EA verkauft überteuerte DLCs, hat mit Origin auch einen, nennen wir es Steamklon, ausgebracht und gibt sonst einen Dreck auf seine Kunden.
Das sieht man doch in fast jedem Spiel was EA raus bringt. Und ehrlich gesagt sehe ich bei EA kaum Verbesserung, die machen einfach immer da weiter wo sie aufgehört haben und versuchen noch ein bisschen mehr Profit raus zuschlagen.


----------



## USA911 (17. September 2014)

Zitat: "Aber ich erwarte, dass wenn wir die Grenzen der Unterhaltung ausloten, wir von Zeit zu Zeit Feedback von Leuten erhalten, die von uns wollen, dass wir andere Dinge machen."

Mh, diesen Satz hätte ich gerne im Original gelesen. Denn ich finde ihn so wie er hier steht sehr gefährlich für Spiele...


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2014)

Lolmann23 schrieb:


> EA verkauft überteuerte DLCs, hat mit Origin auch einen, nennen wir es Steamklon, ausgebracht und gibt sonst einen Dreck auf seine Kunden.
> Das sieht man doch in fast jedem Spiel was EA raus bringt. Und ehrlich gesagt sehe ich bei EA kaum Verbesserung, die machen einfach immer da weiter wo sie aufgehört haben und versuchen noch ein bisschen mehr Profit raus zuschlagen.



ja ne, machen andere ja garnicht, wie Activision oder Codemasters deren DLC anpreisung in der Fahrzeugauswahl *noch *nerviger sind als das eine Ding bei DA2, 
Wenn man weiter als bis zu seiner Nasenspitze denkt, ist das nur noch langweilig


----------



## Googlehupf (17. September 2014)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die Wahl nicht. So, wie ich das hier lese, ist EA ein kundenfreundliches Unternehmen, Geld-zurück-Garantie ist ein großer Bonus in meinen Augen. Außerdem machen sie ihre Spiele so, dass Millionen Menschen sie kaufen. DLCs sind freiwillige Zusatzinhalte, ich verstehe immer nicht, dass gemeckert, dass es sie gibt. Man muss sie schließlich nicht kaufen.

Was ich an EA kritisieren würde ist, dass sie viele kleine Firmen schlucken und ihnen dann ihren Mainstreamgedanken aufdrücken. Aber das kann die Wahl zum schlechtesten Unternehmen sicher nicht begründen.

Die Wahl basiert wohl eher auf einem Lauffeuer wie bei der FDP zum Beispiel. Am Anfang waren es wenige, die sich (vermutlich fundiert) über irgendetwas aufgeregt haben. Irgendwann ist das wohl aufgefallen und andere, die damit vielleicht gar nichts zu tun haben oder nicht die schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht haben, springen trotzdem mit auf. Zusätzlich beobachten die Medien das "Opfer" nun ganz genau und jeder kleinste Fehler wird aufgebauscht, was die negativen Erwartungshaltung noch mehr verstärkt. Irgendwann kommt der Punkt, wo das "Opfer" gar nichts mehr richtig machen kann.
Ich halte EA sicher nicht für das Paradies für Spieler, aber schlechtestes Unternehmen heißt für mich Meckern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2014)

Googlehupf schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die Wahl nicht. So, wie ich das hier lese, ist EA ein kundenfreundliches Unternehmen, Geld-zurück-Garantie ist ein großer Bonus in meinen Augen. Außerdem machen sie ihre Spiele so, dass Millionen Menschen sie kaufen. DLCs sind freiwillige Zusatzinhalte, ich verstehe immer nicht, dass gemeckert, dass es sie gibt. Man muss sie schließlich nicht kaufen.



naja
nein, das Ding bei DLCs ist in der Theorie richtig, aber kommt halt drauf an, wie man die Verkaufen will und ob man das einem unter die Nase reibt oder es auch ganz offensichtlich rausgeschnitten wurde oder die Dinger das Geld nicht wert sind.
So sind die einzigen Paintjob DLCs auch eigentlich nur von SCS, die den Euro Truck Sim 2 machen, da die relativ offen damit umgehen und auch im Block schreiben wofür die das Geld ausgeben, eine Transparenz die man sich von allen wünscht.

Es geht auch nicht mal in dem Fall darum das sich einige einbilden das EA der schlimmste sein soll wenn andere das gleiche noch eine Stufe höher machen, sondern das sich ein Laden der Spiele macht und mal nen Ende versaut (das Ende von ME war sicher so ein Knackpunkt) und gleichgeschlechtliche Partnerschaften unterstützt, schlimmer als nen Laden wie Monsanto sein soll der Bauern genmodifiziertes Saatgut verkauft (wo man allgmein keine Ahnung hat wie sich das auswirkt) das man nur mit deren (teuren) Mitteln zum wachsen bringt und damit in die Abhängigkeit treibt oder auch allgmein Firmen die für nur etwas mehr Gewinn die Umwelt zerstören


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja, hatten die das denn in den vergangenen Jahren absichtlich darauf angelegt?



Dat plot twist ^^


----------



## USA911 (17. September 2014)

Googlehupf;9776881...[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Angesprochenen Dinge gibt es allerdings noch nicht lange und die Wahlen waren davor.
> 
> Was Du bei EA nicht vergessen darfst, wie lange es sich schon hinzieht und seit wann erst Schritte in Richtung Kunden gemacht wurde. Der Herr Wilson ist zwar schon seit 2000 im Unternehmen, allerdings war er für EA Sports und vorallemm für FIFA zuständig. Erst ab 2013 über Origin ins Haupthaus gekommen. EA verkauft viele Exemplare, aber wenn EA die Verkaufszahlen offen legen würden, dann würde man eine Abnahme der Einzelnen Titel feststellen. Ebenso hat EA bei den Spielen bisher die auf dem Markt sind, stark abgebaut und viel entfernt was bestandteil war. Vorallem kamen dann so Aktionen wie FM 14, der ein upgedateter FM 13 ist (und die FM 13 Besitzer warten bis heute auf einen Patch für offline oder Fehlerbehebungen). Und das haben sich die meisten gemerkt... Insofern waren die Preise auch gerechtfertigt für die Publisher. Es gibt kleine Publisher, die viel mehr Murks machen (siehe Simulatoren) aber die haben keinen gewichteten Marktanteil und werden daher in den Statistiken kaum auftauchen und nicht berücksichtigt, weil Sie belanglos sind.


----------



## USA911 (17. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...
> Es geht auch nicht mal in dem Fall darum das sich einige einbilden das EA der schlimmste sein soll wenn andere das gleiche noch eine Stufe höher machen, sondern das sich ein Laden der Spiele macht und mal nen Ende versaut (das Ende von ME war sicher so ein Knackpunkt) und gleichgeschlechtliche Partnerschaften unterstützt, schlimmer als nen Laden wie Monsanto sein soll der Bauern genmodifiziertes Saatgut verkauft (wo man allgmein keine Ahnung hat wie sich das auswirkt) das man nur mit deren (teuren) Mitteln zum wachsen bringt und damit in die Abhängigkeit treibt oder auch allgmein Firmen die für nur etwas mehr Gewinn die Umwelt zerstören



Erbärmlicher Vergleich... Cholera ist ja auch nicht so schlimm wie die Pest.....

Es wurde der Preis in der Kategorie "Verlag / Verleger" vergeben. Denn ein Agrarunternehmen und ein Verleger, haben ganz andere Firmenstrukturen... Oder willst Du auch Ravensburger und Krauss-Mafai mit einander Vergleichen (Spielwaren - Rüstungsindustrie)?


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Erbärmlicher Vergleich



Junge, erbärmlich ist nur das hier den Scheiß schön reden willst, denn genau darum geht es bei dem dem Vergleich im Ursprung!
Mach dich nicht Lächerlich wie die anderen die versuchen das als Argument zu bringen, es geht darum wer schlimmer ist, bei einer Wahl wo die gegen EA antreten und du willst hier ernsthaft irgendwas auf die gleiche Stufe wie ein mittelgutes Spiel stellen


----------



## lisalii (17. September 2014)

Wow hab ich gar nicht gewusst, dass EA zum schlechtesten Unternehmen gewählt wurde, ist ja echt erschreckend. Hätt ich mir nie gedacht!


----------



## Malifurion (17. September 2014)

Und selbst wenn EA was ändern will / wird - das täuscht nicht über dem hinweg, was sie in der Vergangenheit mit anderen Firmen gemacht haben (Bsp. Origin). EA kann was, immerhin haben sie ja ein riesigen batzen Geld und viele talentierte Leute. Dennoch hat EA insbesondere schon einmal viel versprochen, und nix gehalten. Mal sehen was sie noch so bringen.


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2014)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn EA was ändern will / wird - das täuscht nicht über dem hinweg, was sie in der Vergangenheit mit anderen Firmen gemacht haben (Bsp. Origin). EA kann was, immerhin haben sie ja ein riesigen batzen Geld und viele talentierte Leute. Dennoch hat EA insbesondere schon einmal viel versprochen, und nix gehalten. Mal sehen was sie noch so bringen.



ja
wie alle *anderen *


----------



## Orzhov (17. September 2014)

Was soll man EA dazu noch sagen außer einem klassischen "gl hf"?


----------



## rance (17. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Junge, erbärmlich ist nur das hier den Scheiß schön reden willst, denn genau darum geht es bei dem dem Vergleich im Ursprung!
> Mach dich nicht Lächerlich wie die anderen die versuchen das als Argument zu bringen, es geht darum wer schlimmer ist, bei einer Wahl wo die gegen EA antreten und du willst hier ernsthaft irgendwas auf die gleiche Stufe wie ein mittelgutes Spiel stellen


 
Ich schreibe dir mal 3 Firmennamen hin und bitte dich die eine Firma herauszufinden die vom wohlwollen einer großen Kundschaft abhängig ist, keine große Lobby besitzt und Damage Control nach einer Internetumfrage macht.

Bank of America
Monsanto
EA

Sollte deine Entscheidung EA sein dann Glückwunsch das du nicht so Naiv bist zu denken Monsanto zu wählen würde auch nur eine klitzekleine Reaktion provozieren. Hat es EA zum einlenken gebracht? Nein außer mehr Lügen, aber immerhin war und ist die Damage Control von EA ganz Unterhaltsam außer man lässt sich von dem gelaber das es alles nur Homophobe waren einlullen aber dann ist einem sowieso nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Lolmann23 (17. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, machen andere ja garnicht, wie Activision oder Codemasters deren DLC anpreisung in der Fahrzeugauswahl *noch *nerviger sind als das eine Ding bei DA2,
> Wenn man weiter als bis zu seiner Nasenspitze denkt, ist das nur noch langweilig




Mag ja sein das andere Firmen ähnliche Sache wie EA abzieht, aber ein Großteil der Firmen kriegt es wenigstens hin das ihre Titel spielbar sind.
Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel FIFA 14: Das Spiel ist extrem unausbalanciert, EA bietet überteuerte Mikrotransfers an und die Server sind einfach nur lächerlich. Das ist sowieso etwas was ich nicht verstehe: Wie kann eine Riesenfirma wie EA solche extrem schlechten Server haben?
Überhaupt habe ich das Gefühl das EA einfach nichts auf ihre Kunden gibt. Bei anderen Firmen wie z.B. Rockstar oder Turn10 die zwar beide auch (teils überteuerte) DLCs bzw. Mikrotransfers anbieten hat man das Gefühl das ihnen ihre Fans wenigstens noch etwas wert sind. 
Aber bei einem Punkt hast du recht, Activision ist fast genauso schlecht.


----------



## mars22 (17. September 2014)

Ja Sims 4 macht da ja einen guten anfang


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. September 2014)

Googlehupf schrieb:


> Außerdem machen sie ihre Spiele so, dass Millionen Menschen sie kaufen.



Schön wäre es, wenn diese millionen Menschen ihre Spiele auch wieder verkaufen könnten, wenn der technisch unnötige und aus Profitgier bewusst unterdimensionierte Online-Server mal wieder zusammengebrochen ist. Leider ist EA (wie die meisten anderen Publisher) der Meinung, dass sie im Widerspruch zum gesetlich verankerten Erschöpfungsgrundsatz immer noch Rechte am bereits verkauften Spiel hätten. Es kommt für sie wohl billiger entsprechende Lobbyarbeit an Politik und Justiz zu verrichten, als den Spielern dieses elementarste aller Käuferrechte zuzugestehen. Mich mich ist es unverhandelbare Grundvorraussetzung für einen Kauf, dass ich über mein erworbenes Gut selbst verfügen kann. Vorher braucht man über Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis gar nicht zu diskutieren.


----------



## alu355 (17. September 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich glaub modding ist halt so ein spzielles Thema, soblad es sich um ein Onlinespiel handelt (und das sind die meisten inzwischen).
> 
> Das ist in meinen Augen auch verständlich.
> Ab wann ist das Spiel zu sehr gemoddet?
> ...



Ich glaub du solltest dich mal einlesen was der Unterschied zwischen einem Mod und einem Cheat ist, ich denke du verwechselst da etwas.
Und ja, es gab auch schon für Battlefield 1942 Mods - ein großartiges Mod namens "Desert Combat" ist am bekanntesten.
Ein paar Fans hatten als Trauma Studios diesen Mod entwickelt und wurden dann von Dice gekauft um an Battlefield 2 mitzuarbeiten.
Tatsächlich hätte es sehr gut sein können, daß es Battlefield 2 so nie gegeben hätte ohne Desert Combat - der Deal beinhaltete auch Rechte an dem neuen Format.


----------



## USA911 (18. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Junge, erbärmlich ist nur das hier den Scheiß schön reden willst, denn genau darum geht es bei dem dem Vergleich im Ursprung!
> Mach dich nicht Lächerlich wie die anderen die versuchen das als Argument zu bringen, es geht darum wer schlimmer ist, bei einer Wahl wo die gegen EA antreten und du willst hier ernsthaft irgendwas auf die gleiche Stufe wie ein mittelgutes Spiel stellen



Diese Unternehmen spielen in unterschiedlichen Kategorien!!!! Es wurde weder Monsanto, noch ein Uran anreicherndes Unternehmen mit PC-Spiele Publisher verglichen noch bewertet. EA ist das schlechteste US-Unternehmen in der *BRANCHE* Publisher!!!!

Aber anscheinend willst Du ja umbedingt die beiden Unternehmen miteinander Vergleichen, was schwachsinn ist, weil die Kriterien von der Bewertung ganz andere sind, die gar nicht bei beiden Unternehmen anwendbar sind!

Änderung: Ach und damit wieder nicht nur Monsanto das böse macht,  hier noch paar Alternativen: Bayer, Novartis, Merck & Co, etc...


----------



## USA911 (18. September 2014)

.....


----------



## McDrake (18. September 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du solltest dich mal einlesen was der Unterschied zwischen einem Mod und einem Cheat ist, ich denke du verwechselst da etwas.
> Und ja, es gab auch schon für Battlefield 1942 Mods - ein großartiges Mod namens "Desert Combat" ist am bekanntesten.
> Ein paar Fans hatten als Trauma Studios diesen Mod entwickelt und wurden dann von Dice gekauft um an Battlefield 2 mitzuarbeiten.
> Tatsächlich hätte es sehr gut sein können, daß es Battlefield 2 so nie gegeben hätte ohne Desert Combat - der Deal beinhaltete auch Rechte an dem neuen Format.



Stimmt.
Den Mod hatten wir damals sogar auch gespielt


----------



## Worrel (18. September 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wann gilt es als Cheat?


Es gilt als Cheat, sobald du einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen hast.

Das trifft aber nicht auf Mods zu, da bei einer Mod alle Spieler dieselbe Version der Mod installiert haben müssen.

Zum Beispiel gab es für Diablo 2 eine Mod, bei der Unmengen an Monstern gespawnt sind und die daher auch Unmengen an Items haben fallen lassen (zusätzlich mit erhöhter Dropchance für seltene Items. 
Das Spielen dieser Mod brachte keinerlei Vorteil gegenüber seinen Mitspielern, da für die ja genauso viel droppte.

Wenn man jetzt allerdings den damit erzeugten Spielstand und die so erhaltenen Items mit ins normale, ungemoddete Online Spiel mitnimmt, dann ist das Cheaten. Das funktioniert aber nur sehr selten, da bei Online Spielen wie dem geschlossenen Battle.Net von D2 der Spielstand online gespeichert wird.

PS: Einige bekannte Mods:
- Counterstrike
- Dota (Warcraft 3 Map)
- Black Mesa (Half Life Remake in Half Life 2 Engine)


----------



## Enisra (18. September 2014)

Lolmann23 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das andere Firmen ähnliche Sache wie EA abzieht, aber ein Großteil der Firmen kriegt es wenigstens hin das ihre Titel spielbar sind.



laufen die bei EA zwar auch alle, aber du suchst ja eh nur ausflüchte, von daher bringt es eh nicht weiter



USA911 schrieb:


> Diese Unternehmen spielen in unterschiedlichen Kategorien!!!! Es wurde weder Monsanto, noch ein Uran anreicherndes Unternehmen mit PC-Spiele Publisher verglichen noch bewertet. EA ist das schlechteste US-Unternehmen in der *BRANCHE* Publisher!!!!



das zwar gelogen, aber hey, wenn dir das weiter einreden willst trotz *eindeutiger *Beweiße
Congratulations To Comcast, Your 2014 Worst Company In America! – Consumerist

oh, Monsanto und andere müssen wohl in die Publisherbranche eingestiegen sein, wie eindeutiger brauchste es noch als der *direkte *Ursprung -.-
Ach ja, die anderen stehen nicht zur Wahl in anbetracht das es um Amis geht und das, offensichtlich, keine Amis sind


----------



## McDrake (18. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> PS: Einige bekannte Mods:
> - Counterstrike
> - Dota (Warcraft 3 Map)
> - Black Mesa (Half Life Remake in Half Life 2 Engine)



Black Mesa ist ja hauptsächlich ein SP-Spiel und ich liebe den Mod.
Ja, CS ist ein HL-Mod.
Kann man aber CS an und für sich umodden und auf Servern spielen?

Mir ist der Unterschied durchaus bewusst zwischen Mods und Cheaten.
Ich persönlich stell mir aber einfach vor, dass grade bei ONLINE-Spielen die Krux dabei ist, 
dass man das eine evtl mit dem anderen in der Spieldatei selber irgendwie verhaut.
Also dass einer mit nen Mod (ob bewusst oder unbewusst ist egal) gegen andere Spieler einen Vorteil hat.

Nehmen wir das Beispiel von D2:
Bei D3 mit der Auktionshausabindung (ja ist jetzt weg), wäre doch der Mod im BNet doch sicherlich verboten, weil man eben 
gegenüber den anderen Spielern nen Vorteil hätte.


----------



## Vordack (18. September 2014)

Lolmann23 schrieb:


> Ob EA die schlechteste Firma der Welt ist sei dahin gestellt, die schlechteste Spiele Firma aber auf jeden Fall.
> Wie die mit ihren Kunden umspringen ist unter aller Kanone und von daher muss sich bei EA niemand wundern.



Ja, ich finde es auch ein Unding das sie mit Origin kostenlos Spiele zum Probespielen anbieten, ja, sogar Triple-A Spiele dort verschenken. Da war doch noch was mit mehr Community einbeziehen - eine Katastrophe so was 

EA hat viele Fehler gemacht, eindeutig, dennoch muss man schon arg beschränkt sein wenn man nicht sieht das EA sich bemüht die Sachen besser zu machen.


----------



## BiJay (18. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das trifft aber nicht auf Mods zu, da bei einer Mod alle Spieler dieselbe Version der Mod installiert haben müssen.



Das ist so nicht immer der Fall. Es gibt auch Mods, die auch nur ein Spieler alleine nutzen kann, z.B. die UI Veränderungen in World of Warcraft. Und da kann es schon manchmal tatsächlich schwer sein zu unterscheiden, was kein Cheat ist.


----------



## USA911 (18. September 2014)

Enisra;9777046
...
das zwar gelogen schrieb:
			
		

> eindeutiger [/B]Beweiße
> Congratulations To Comcast, Your 2014 Worst Company In America! – Consumerist
> ...



Diese Quelle hatte ich nicht... allerdings zeigt es ja das es keine  ernstzunehmender Award ist, da er rein subjektiv ist und es als Turnier  abgehalten wird, wo man anscheinend immer nur einen von 2 Alternativen  wählen kann und daher nur Gefühle berücksichtigt werden und keine  Fakten.

Daher nehme ich es zurück, da es nicht nach Branchen gewertet wird.


----------



## azraelb (18. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde es auch ein Unding das sie mit Origin kostenlos Spiele zum Probespielen anbieten, ja, sogar Triple-A Spiele dort verschenken. Da war doch noch was mit mehr Community einbeziehen - eine Katastrophe so was
> EA hat viele Fehler gemacht, eindeutig, dennoch muss man schon arg beschränkt sein wenn man nicht sieht das EA sich bemüht die Sachen besser zu machen.



Es hat schon einen Grund, warum der Ruf von EA so schlecht ist.
Es gibt zwar auch viele gute Spiele EA-Spiele, aber vor allem Nachfolger wurden oft auf Kosten der Qualität gnadenlos ausgeschlachtet um Profit zu machen. Von mickrigen überteuerten DLCs mal ganz abgesehen.

Ich finde zwar auch, dass EA durchaus versucht sich zu bessern, aber an Origin liegt die Verbesserung wirklich nicht. Die Software an sich ist zwar (anders als z.B.) Uplay recht gut, fehlerfrei und simpel.
allerdings finde ich nicht, dass das gelegentliche Verschenken von jahre alten gefloppten Spielen die horrenden Preise dort gerechtefertigt.
Man sollte ja meinen, dass sie die games als digitale Downloads Billiger anbieten können, vor allem da der Einzelhandel komplett umgangen wird... Aber nein, im Gegensatz dazu ist es oftmals sogar günstiger das game mit dvd, cover usw im Handel zu kaufen...

Das empfinde ich schon als Frechheit, sich die Material- und die Einzelhandelskosten zu sparen und das ganze dann sogar noch teurer über die eigene Software anzubieten.
Wie überhaupt jemand darauf reinfällt und über Origin kauft ist mir echt ein Rätsel.

Steam ist auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei, dort bekommt man aber mit Abstand bessere und fairere Preise


----------



## Vordack (18. September 2014)

@azraelb

Ja, EA hat viel Mißt gebaut (Dungeon Keeper war doch der "Neueste"  )

Alles was ich mit meinem Text aussagen wollte ist daß sich EA anscheinend wirklich bemüht kundenfreundlicher zu werden. 

Die Natur des durchschnittlichen Forenlesers lebt anscheidend nach dem Motto "ist der Ruf eins ruiniert...", weigert sich den Tatsachen ins Auge zu sehen und beruft sich nur auf die älteren bereits bekannten Tatsachen (und blendet alles aus was seinem Punkt widersprechen würde).

Was ich so traurig finde ist das was in den () steht.

Ich habe nicht gemeint das Origin die Besserung ist, ich habe aber selber schon über Origin dieses Titanfall am WE kostenlos probespielen können. DAS hat mir bis jetzt noch kein anderer Publischer ermöglicht (so kurz nach Release einen Tripe AAA Spiel probezuspielen). Das ist so etwas wie die immer wieder heiss ersehnte wiedereinführung der Demos, nur die miessten user sind so versessen darauf alles schlechtzumachen das so etwas lieber totgeschwiegen wird. Weil es ja gut ist und EA nicht gut sein kann.


----------



## Lolmann23 (18. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde es auch ein Unding das sie mit Origin kostenlos Spiele zum Probespielen anbieten, ja, sogar Triple-A Spiele dort verschenken. Da war doch noch was mit mehr Community einbeziehen - eine Katastrophe so was
> 
> EA hat viele Fehler gemacht, eindeutig, dennoch muss man schon arg beschränkt sein wenn man nicht sieht das EA sich bemüht die Sachen besser zu machen.



Und wenn die ISIS jetzt süße Katzen verschenkt sind sie auch ein freundlicher Verein? 

Jedes mal wenn ich FIFA online spiele sehe ich keine Verbesserung bzw. den Versuch sich zu bessern, darüber täuschen auch keine Geschenke weg. 
Aber egal, für mich ist das Thema EA durch. Ich kaufe keine EA Titel mehr.


----------



## Batze (18. September 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht immer der Fall. Es gibt auch Mods, die auch nur ein Spieler alleine nutzen kann, z.B. die UI Veränderungen in World of Warcraft. Und da kann es schon manchmal tatsächlich schwer sein zu unterscheiden, was kein Cheat ist.




Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Eine UI Veränderung ist erstmal so etwas wie eine Schönheits Operation. Das Standart UI ist ja nun wirklich hässlich , und hat daher rein gar nichts mit cheaten zu tun. Es ist eine kosmetische Anpassung an seine bedürfnisse.
Erstmal nennt man diese Zusatzteile Addon. Zweitens hat auch hier jeder die Möglichkeit diese im Spiel zu benutzen, jeder.
Drittens, eine Mod ist etwas was das/ein Spiel verändert. Das tut ein Addon in diesem Fall nicht. Es ist eine Hilfe für all die Noobs , die ohne auch nicht eine Pflänzchen finden würden. 
Man stelle sich, gerade in WoW mal einen Raid ohne diese Addons wie DBM, BigWigs, Healbot, Decursive, u.s.w. vor. Hehe, das wäre mal lustig.


----------



## Vordack (18. September 2014)

Lolmann23 schrieb:


> Und wenn die ISIS jetzt süße Katzen verschenkt sind sie auch ein freundlicher Verein?



ROFL
Passt echt zu Deinem Namen  Ist Dein Name eine Einladung über Dich zu lachen? (was ich tun muss wenn Du das ernst gemeint hast)

Ich denke doch es gibt einen Unterscheid zwischen Vergewaltigung und Mord und schlechten Kundenservice zu liefern oder (zumindest laut Gesetz)?


----------



## Lolmann23 (18. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> ROFL
> Passt echt zu Deinem Namen  Ist Dein Name eine Einladung über Dich zu lachen? (was ich tun muss wenn Du das ernst gemeint hast)
> 
> Ich denke doch es gibt einen Unterscheid zwischen Vergewaltigung und Mord und schlechten Kundenservice zu liefern oder (zumindest laut Gesetz)?



War ja klar das du das Beispiel nicht verstehst

Und ja das war todernst gemeint.


----------



## Vordack (18. September 2014)

Lolmann23 schrieb:


> War ja klar das du das Beispiel nicht verstehst



Ich denke eher Du hast etwas nicht verstanden 



Lolmann23 schrieb:


> Und ja das war todernst gemeint.



Ouch 

Dann lohnt sich jedes weitere Wort nicht, viel Glück in der Zukunft.


----------



## Lolmann23 (18. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich denke eher Du hast etwas nicht verstanden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viel höher konnte ich das Sarkasmus Schild nicht mehr halten, tut mir leid.
Aber gut die "Diskussion" führt uns nirgendswo hin, deswegen bin ich raus.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. September 2014)

Lolmann23 schrieb:


> Viel höher konnte ich das Sarkasmus Schild nicht mehr halten, tut mir leid.
> Aber gut die "Diskussion" führt uns nirgendswo hin, deswegen bin ich raus.



'schüüüsss. Sarkasmus ist aus reinen Sätzen nicht rauszulesen. Nur mal als kleiner Denkanstoß.


----------



## Worrel (19. September 2014)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> 'schüüüsss. Sarkasmus ist aus reinen Sätzen nicht rauszulesen. Nur mal als kleiner Denkanstoß.


Aber aus dem  Smiley dahinter.


----------



## phiLphiLphiL (19. September 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> ROFL
> Passt echt zu Deinem Namen  Ist Dein Name eine Einladung über Dich zu lachen? (was ich tun muss wenn Du das ernst gemeint hast)
> 
> Ich denke doch es gibt einen Unterscheid zwischen Vergewaltigung und Mord und schlechten Kundenservice zu liefern oder (zumindest laut Gesetz)?



Grundsätzlich hat er doch Recht. Obwohl EA mittlerweile in manchen Bereichen ein Zuckerle hinwirft, sind sie deswegen doch nicht in ihrer Gänze auf einmal toll. EA verschandelt und beschneidet Spiele aufs übelste (Sim City, Sims, Dungeon Keeper, NHL 15, Fussball Manager...), verarscht Kunden und erzählt seit Jahren, dass sie es nun besser machen wollen. Da hilft es auch nichts wenn man 10 Jahre alte Spiele bei Origin verschenkt, weil man irgendwie versucht gegen Steam anzustinken


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber aus dem  Smiley dahinter.



Den er aber nicht benutzt hat  Vordack schon. Da les ich das auch raus.l


----------



## BiJay (19. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
> Eine UI Veränderung ist erstmal so etwas wie eine Schönheits Operation. Das Standar*d* UI ist ja nun wirklich hässlich , und hat daher rein gar nichts mit cheaten zu tun. Es ist eine kosmetische Anpassung an seine bedürfnisse.
> Erstmal nennt man diese Zusatzteile Addon. Zweitens hat auch hier jeder die Möglichkeit diese im Spiel zu benutzen, jeder.
> Drittens, eine Mod ist etwas was das/ein Spiel verändert. Das tut ein Addon in diesem Fall nicht. Es ist eine Hilfe für all die Noobs , die ohne auch nicht eine Pflänzchen finden würden.
> Man stelle sich, gerade in WoW mal einen Raid ohne diese Addons wie DBM, BigWigs, Healbot, Decursive, u.s.w. vor. Hehe, das wäre mal lustig.



Addons sind Mods. Sie verändern Teile des Spiels, wie zB das UI. Einen Cheat kann auch jeder im Grunde benutzen, das ist nun mal kein Argument. Auch habe ich nicht gesagt, dass solche Addons/Mods generell Cheats sind, aber sie können durchaus die Grenze überschreiten. In WoW gibt es ja genügend Addons, die für einem Dinge selbst erledigen - da nennst du ja selbst schon "Healbot", wo das sogar im Namen steckt. Ich habe nie WoW wirklich gespielt, deswegen kann ich das da nicht so genau sagen, aber von Wildstar kenn ich ein Addon, dass sich "Cheat Simon" nennt und ein Minispiel im Spiel ohne Zutun des Spielers selbst lösen kann, was man schon als Cheat bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Lolmann23 (19. September 2014)

Wenn man Sarkasmus nur anhand von Smiley erkennen kann hat man im Deutsch Unterricht wohl nicht richtig aufgepasst.


----------

